# Ft Stewart is over run by HOGS!!



## hound1973 (Oct 28, 2009)

Here's a few pics of a nice little recent hunt on Ft Stewart, both a morning and afternoon hunt.  I can't understand why more people don't hunt hogs on stewart.  They also taste mighty fine.


----------



## horsecreek (Oct 28, 2009)

all the deer and hogs yours? thats a load of meat!!!


----------



## hound1973 (Oct 28, 2009)

I had to go out and buy a 24 cubic foot upright freezer and pretty much filled it up in one day with 4 deer and 5 hogs.


----------



## ninja (Oct 28, 2009)

Can you dog hunt ft stewart?


----------



## Skinin&Grinin (Oct 28, 2009)

ninja said:


> Can you dog hunt ft stewart?



No.


----------



## Skinin&Grinin (Oct 28, 2009)

Just so everbody understands.This was not just some regular hunt on Ft Stewart,they do management hunts on areas that are closed and off limits for some times years and years at a time.
I am not sure if they used dogs on this particular hunt or not,but allot of the hunts you go to your tree and they start running the dogs on one side of the block and to the other,you just wait and see what runs by you.
Looks like this was a great hunt,I have had some really good pics sent to me of some nice coastal bucks killed on the same hunt.
I just did not want people to think that stewart is "overrun" with hogs,cause it aint.Like I said some times these areas that they have the hunts on have been closed 5+ years.
Oh and to get in on the hunts you have to be active duty or retired millitary,and its a lotto system.
Congrats on a mess of pork and deer!


----------



## southerntaco98 (Oct 28, 2009)

stewart is loaded with hogs !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! dont ask how i know lol


----------



## capt stan (Oct 28, 2009)

Yep thats for a "managed" hunt. It was conducted ( I understand) on Hotel range complex. Thats a "tank" range for folks to understand. Yep thats what we call down range. Select few get to hunt it. I believe it 40 soldiers, and they have to apply and get picked. This one was supposed to be active duty only.

There are two later in the year that they will allow 4 retired soldiers  to get in on it as well. 

Yea, so..any one who thinks it's that easy..comon down...but be ready to go home dissapointed.

To the soldier who had a fun day, congrats man. You deserve it....but don't think you'll have a day like that out in the training (hunting) areas on a regular basis.....


----------



## gsubo (Oct 28, 2009)

There's a ton of people huntin hogs/deer out there..the guys on here that do just don't advertise it. There's already enough hunters out here. Great job though!

 Like Skinninand Grinnin said..this was no ordinary Stewart hunt..this was a Redzone hunt. A lotto that only a few get chosen to get taken into Impact Areas to hunt..the whole base is not overrun like this. There is no dog hunting out here either. 10 years ago there were one or two managed deer dog hunts a year but thats int he past. To put it perspective..I've deer hunted out there 25 times or so this year so far since bowseason..I've seen a total of 5 hogs. 

BTW..did you kill all those deer?


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Oct 28, 2009)

Back in 1997 a high ranking officer's wife had a run-in and was ticked off by wild hogs (or so the story goes) and the brass opened a special summer hunt on hogs to try to curb the population.  The place was covered in them.  It was hot, but you knew where the hogs would be in the heat of the day.  I popped a couple of them.

There is a lot of road through fort property, and you can see a lot of them and a lot of sign just off of roads.


----------



## simpleman30 (Oct 28, 2009)

a resounding NO on the dog hunting on Fort Stewart.  my old deer-dog club bordered Fort Stewart to the south and the game wardens don't like to see dogs crossing the borderline!  ton of deer out there, but like Eric said, you won't see that many hogs on the average hunt.  i don't hunt out there much anymore, but i've seen deer almost everytime i've gone.  the 3 hogs i've killed have been riding the roads in areas i'm signed in to hunt: spot a hog, slow down and park, step into the woods, and lay the hammer down.


----------



## seaweaver (Oct 28, 2009)

Special hunt...that accounts for the 3 bucks!
Killer...
Good choice on an up right. They are not as efficient as a horizontal but you can find what you are looking for inside. Mine has a temp alarm if some fool(me) doesn't close the door well.
Is that a AW 336? Nothing like time tested ammo and arms to get a pile of meat.

cw

cw


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Oct 28, 2009)

I have a friend who recently was staioned at Ft Stewart and now he has been designated as the LT in Charge of supplying this unit in hogs for BBQ's and unit functions. Hasnt been there long and he is in hogs every time he goes out. Not sure how many he up to this year b ut at last count it was around 26 and he is being selective now on what he is shooting. Sounds like FT Stewart has no shortage of pigs. Kind of like FT Polk was when I was stationed there. They complained about them but wouldnt let us use dogs to remove them.. i cant understand that...about as messed up as SC regs that limit the caliber of the gun to rimfire during small game when hunting hogs as well as not allowing night hunting for them...but again they want them gone???


----------



## Florida Curdog (Oct 28, 2009)

I just can't understand why you can't hunt hogs at night there  If they tried that in Florida they would have their hands full with all of us outlaws running around at night.


----------



## capt stan (Oct 28, 2009)

Florida Curdog said:


> I just can't understand why you can't hunt hogs at night there  If they tried that in Florida they would have their hands full with all of us outlaws running around at night.



 Oh don't worry, the good ol boys are out there catching  with dogs and  then selling at night


----------



## Dutch (Oct 29, 2009)

We had alot of company bbq's when I was stationed there back in '89-'91. 
Me and my buddy John Hutto from Alabama used to put the smack down on some hogs on Stewart.

Alot of good hunting on Stewart  and fishing as well....I wish John was still around so we could hook up and hog/deer hunt and fish together again.


----------



## basspro2232 (Oct 29, 2009)

Where exactly is fort stewart?
 i think i played a golf tournament on the base there


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Oct 29, 2009)

Dutch said:


> We had alot of company bbq's when I was stationed there back in '89-'91.
> Me and my buddy John Hutto from Alabama used to put the smack down on some hogs on Stewart.
> 
> Alot of good hunting on Stewart  and fishing as well....I wish John was still around so we could hook up and hog/deer hunt and fish together again.



Hutto sounds familiar, maybe I ran into him while i was still on active duty from 84-05. Most likely was another.


----------



## Silent_Assassin (Oct 29, 2009)

robins AFB is loaded with deer and hogs too


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Oct 29, 2009)

i have been through fort stewart a couple times myself and i dont see why that guy is sayin its not over run wit hogs the last time i was on post there we was there for a couple weeks doin some anti aircraft trainin and when we got bored at night we would get out and ride around... THERE WAS EYE BALLS EVERYWHERE... wished the whole time i would of had a shot gun or something, we would of had hog and deer meat for supper not that "GREAT" mess hall food


----------



## base3448 (Oct 29, 2009)

Great tell everyone, now when you walk into B-22 you will run into 500 people.


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Oct 29, 2009)

Whatever u say dude... I was jus sayin. Its like some of the guys said u can hunt it but dont get caught. But "truely sorry" i put that out there for the guys that actually hunt is secretly... Shhhh mayb no one will see it... Heck if u read all the other post 75% of the people who posted on here already is sayin its covered up.... HERE IS UR SIGN!!!!


----------



## gsubo (Oct 29, 2009)

Its kinda like all the outfitters in Illinois advertising and selling big buck hunts in Pike County..I can't imagine actually being a resident in Pike County thats hunted there their whole life whats its like over there now. 

There are some hogs out here..used to be alot more. The last 5 years and the internet has tripled hunters numbers and cut the deer and hog numbers down drastically.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Oct 29, 2009)

There's a big difference between night time sightings,and legal hunting hour sightings...Yes there is game there,but it is not easy to get them..lol..10 guys came down from Kentucky to kill all these hogs we have...3 days later they went home with 1 hog...lol..If I could get into the AIA,Red cloud,or some of the closed areas like b-22,c-9,f-20..etc I could melt my barrel...hahaha We burn those woods,and I see what comes out of there...and it is nothing like what is in the areas where hunting is utilized.


----------



## bfriendly (Oct 30, 2009)

> Kind of like FT Polk was when I was stationed there. They complained about them but wouldnt let us use dogs to remove them.. i cant understand that...about as messed up as SC regs that limit the caliber of the gun to rimfire during small game when hunting hogs as well as not allowing night hunting for them...but again they want them gone???



Brother, Dont you know they just need something to complain about?  They dont want them gone..........politics man politics!!


----------



## WI BOY (Oct 31, 2009)

I know a couple people asked, but on that managed hunt they did not use dogs, it was a still hunt where they took you to your stand and picked you up after stand time.  This is the second managed hunt I have been on at stewart and these areas only get hunted about every 5 years like PLP said.  The last one had 2 seperate dates, and the last time that area was hunted was 4 years ago now.  Yes on the managed hunt you see alot more game but I know people that still didn't see an animal the whole day.  That hunt is like wining the lotto for a hunter cause it sure isn't like that everywhere else on stewar.


----------



## hound1973 (Oct 31, 2009)

No one is ever allowed to hunt with dogs on Ft Stewart.  This was a managed hunt and the last time they hunted this area was 3 years ago.  They had tree stands already set up.  There were still a few people that didn't even get 1 hog or 1 deer.  I was just extremely lucky and got put in a stand on a game trail at the edge of a swamp and my trusty marlin 336W 30.30 never let me down.


----------



## outlaw72 (Nov 1, 2009)

we'll just wait until they come across the firebreaks to get'em


----------

